# Uflex Hydraulic Steering



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody familiar with how or if I can adjust the steering deflection of a UC128? 

I have 1 1/4" to go to the stops on either side at full deflection. Clearance is not an issue and I really need the extra inch or so of deflection. Boat just will not back down and turn like it should at the ramp. 

Pics included of full left deflection, same in the other direction. You can see in 2nd pic where deflection stops as the white lithium is untouched.


----------

